# Neuer Dirtspot in Dreieich



## one track mind (2. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen. Wie der Threadtitel schon sagt, Im schönen Dreieich, südlich von Frankfurt entsteht gerade ein neuer Dirtspot. Das ganze befindet sich unter einer Brücke der Autobahn 661. In Arbeit sind drei Lines: Eine einfache Table Line, was großes und was verspieltes.

So und jetzt kommt`s: Wir könnten noch ein bisschen Hilfe beim Schaufeln gebrauchen, damit der Spot in den nächsten Wochen komplett fertig wird und offiziell eingeweiht werden kann. 

Also, wer Lust hat sich an einer kleinen Bauaktion zu beteiligen, der sei herzlich eingeladen, am kommenden Samstag, den 06.04. ab 11:00 Uhr "unter die Brücke" in Dreieich zu kommen. Wer eine Schippe sein Eigen nennt, der darf diese auch gerne mitbringen

Die genaue Lage des Spots:

https://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&q...ms&biw=1024&bih=629&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl

...also garnicht weit weg vom Bahnhof Weibelfeld. Für Autos gibt`s auch Platz.

Demnächst folgen noch ein paar Bildchen des Spots und hier geht's schonmal zu einer Facebook Gruppe zum Thema:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/148414611841499/

Grüße!


----------



## one track mind (8. April 2013)

So, hier mal ein paar Bilder:












. 

In nächster Zeit wird jedes Wochenende jemand da sein und bauen. Wenn Ihr also Interesse habt, zu helfen -einfach hier oder auf oben genannter FB Seite melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (8. April 2013)

na, das sind doch mal gute nachrichten!


----------



## mitchdreizwei (4. September 2013)

auch für mtbs geeigent um bissl zu üben? 
gibts aktuelles und neue bilder?

gruss


----------



## one track mind (12. September 2013)

bilder nicht, aber ein feines video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=w3d-S5p9DZU

allerdings ist das im moment die einzige line. d.h. erstmal noch nicht anfängertauglich und für dicke freerider auch nicht. eine line mit tables ist aber geplant und nach wie vor freuen wir uns über jeden mitstreiter, der beim bau hilft.


----------



## mitchdreizwei (12. September 2013)

ja wäre eine idee, vorallem könnte man auch bei schlechtem wetter gut bauen und fahren?!
gibts google maps daten, wo genau das ist?


----------



## one track mind (12. September 2013)

steht alles oben im ersten post


----------



## mitchdreizwei (12. September 2013)

Oh stimmt


----------



## one track mind (19. November 2013)

So, jetzt wird's offiziell: Am 29.11. um 14:00 Uhr wird unsere Strecke eröffnet. Es ist zwar noch nicht alles fertig, aber das was steht kann sich definitiv sehen lassen. Aus diesem Grund wird's also an besagtem Termin eine kleine Zeremonie mit Bürgermeister und Presse geben und danach kann natürlich gerne gefahren und / oder geschaufelt werden. Also kommt in scharen und erfreut Euch an den schönen Erdbauten!

Wer interesse hat zu kommen: Im Eingangspost findet Ihr die Anfahrtsbeschreibung


----------



## Downhiller16 (21. November 2013)

ich war jetzt schon 2 mal da ,aber ohne bike ^^ um es mir mal anzu schauen , nette strecke ,aber leider komme ich mit meinem dh bike net drüber denke ich xD was doch nich gut währe hinten über den fluss zu springen oder net ? 
Aber echt cool ,dass immer mehr der sport langsam akzeptiert wird und unterstützt wird


----------



## one track mind (22. November 2013)

Ja, ich gebe zu, für DH Bikes taugt die Strecke weniger. Vor allem weil der Anlauf für viel Federweg und klobige Stollenreifen nicht reicht. Allerdings kann man die noch im Bau befindliche kleine Line auch ohne den Anlaufhügel anfahren. Da das ganze Gelände etwas Gefälle hat kann man dann von etwas weiter oben starten. Dann sollte das auch mit einem DH BIke klappen. Evtl. wird die kleine Line bis nächste Woche auch fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mitchdreizwei (22. November 2013)

hört sich schonmal gut an! gibt es paar bilder von der kleinen line? 
werde da auch mal vorbei schauen demnächst... bissl beim budeln helfen würde ich auch gern!

gruss
michael


----------



## Downhiller16 (22. November 2013)

Werde dann mal vorbei schauen  auch wenn's nur als Hilfe ,dann ist ^^


----------



## one track mind (22. November 2013)

mitchdreizwei schrieb:


> hört sich schonmal gut an! gibt es paar bilder von der kleinen line?
> werde da auch mal vorbei schauen demnächst... bissl beim budeln helfen würde ich auch gern!
> 
> gruss
> michael





Downhiller16 schrieb:


> Werde dann mal vorbei schauen  auch wenn's nur als Hilfe ,dann ist ^^




 Bilder von der kleinen Line hab ich noch keine parat. Evtl. schaff ich es nächste woche, mal ein-zwei hochzuladen.


----------



## mitchdreizwei (25. November 2013)

ok super. wir werden auch mal vorbei schauen die tage... vielleicht können wir ja die kleine line fertig bauen?! sind schaufel/n vor ort?

gruss


----------



## one track mind (26. November 2013)

Hi, wenn Du am Freitag kommst, triffst Du bestimmt die Locals und kannst Dich mit ihnen zum Bauen  / Fahren verabreden. Eigenes Werkzeug ist stets willkommen. Denk aber bitte daran, dass Bauarbeiten nur mit den Locals oder mit Zustimmung der Locals gemacht werden dürfen.

Ansonsten kannst Du auch mal in der Facebookgruppe, die im ersten Post genannt ist reinschauen.


----------



## mitchdreizwei (26. November 2013)

moin,

achso dachte du bist einer der "locals"  gut ok, mal schauen wann ich da vorbei komme... dann wohl erstmal ohne schippe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (26. November 2013)

mitchdreizwei schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> achso dachte du bist einer der "locals"



- ich bin ein Mitarbeiter der Stadt Dreieich und arbeite mit den hiesigen Bikern zusammen. Ich bin auch einige Jahre selbst DH / FR gefahren, aber musste das leider Verletzungsbedingt aufgeben. 
Aber wie gesagt, schau vorbei und/oder poste mal was in der FB-Gruppe. Die Locals sind alle sehr nett


----------



## jimmykane (26. November 2013)

Coole Sache! Habe mir gerade zum ersten Mal ein Dirtbike aufgebaut, bin also Neuling und arbeite in Neu-Isenburg. Da schaue ich doch glatt mal in Dreieich vorbei . Die Strecke schaffe ich sogar mit dem Bike .


----------



## one track mind (28. November 2013)

Bus und Bahn halten direkt vor dem Spot -Haltestelle Dreieich Waibelfeld

ach ja: für die Streeter: Einen Skatepark gibt's da auch


----------



## mitchdreizwei (28. November 2013)

alles klar ok! dann schaue ich mal rein bei FB. hab mir jetzt auch mal ein dirtbike angeschafft und werde dort wohl die ersten peinlichen versuche tätigen^^ ohjeee ) bike kommt die woche noch.



one track mind schrieb:


> - ich bin ein Mitarbeiter der Stadt Dreieich und arbeite mit den hiesigen Bikern zusammen. Ich bin auch einige Jahre selbst DH / FR gefahren, aber musste das leider Verletzungsbedingt aufgeben.
> Aber wie gesagt, schau vorbei und/oder poste mal was in der FB-Gruppe. Die Locals sind alle sehr nett


----------



## A_K (23. November 2018)

Gude,
wir suchen noch ein paar Leute die uns beim Bau von ein paar Sprüngen unter der 661 Brücke helfen, wir sind bis jetzt drei Personen.
Von der Stadt wurde es schon genehmigt, wir bekommen auch Erde, Werkzeug und einen Bagger gestellt.
Bei Interesse einfach auf Insta anschreiben: arved.ak

Arved


----------

